

White House Confirms: If Section 215 Expires, So Does Bulk Phone Records - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/03/white-house-confirms-if-section-215-expires-so-does-bulk-phone-records-collection

======
a3n
> If Section 215 sunsets, we will not continue the bulk telephony metadata
> program.

If Section 215 sunsets, we will resume denying that there is a bulk telephony
metadata program.

FTFY.

